# Meat expiration



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have some thawed meat in the fridge that about 10 days old. Is there a time when it's unsafe to feed?


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Ive heard they can eat more ripe meat than us, but use your own nose to judge. Nobody can give you a day number. I had a pack of strips in the fridge for 5 days this week and they were still super fresh. If it smells nasty I wouldnt feed it.


----------



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

if its been in the fridge it should be okay if it was sitting out of the fridge for that amount of time then i might worry .. ive kept stuff the the fridge for up too 2 weeks and had no problems feeding it too him but as he said be ur own judge


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

I've had GSDs eating 1 1/2 week old dead deer in the summer that stank to high heavens in the forest. No ill effects whatsoever. Dogs all over the world eat road kill too. Of course, I won't purposely feed bad meat to my dogs but their expiry date for meat seems to be a lot later than ours. Perhaps I would be more careful with puppies though, maybe cook the meat first? Just because they're on a raw diet doesn't mean they can't eat cooked meat once in a while - just take all the bones out first.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have fed meat (poultry) that made me gag and the dogs were fine, but my dogs are used to eating a wide variety of things. As long as the meat isn't green/moldy or smells so bad you can't even bring yourself to handle it, it should be ok.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've seen my dogs drag in some pretty rank road kill and they never got sick.  I've fed meat that I wouldn't eat myself and they've always been fine.


----------

